# انجدوني بكتب معالجة الصور الرقمية الطبية



## bassel hatem (2 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
أحضر لمشروع الماجستير في مجال معالجة الصور الرقمية الا انني تفاجات بالفقر الشديد للموارد العلمية الخاصة بالبحث يرجى من جميع الاخوة ارسال مايجدوه مناسب من كتب الكترونية او صفحات انترنت 
E-mail:bassel003*************

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## Bioengineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

بالعكس فهناك الكثير من المراجع في هذا البحث

تفضل

Josef Bigun, Vision with Direction: A Systematic Introduction to Image Processing and Computer Vision
http://rapidshare.de/files/33080479/JBigun.rar.html


Tinku Acharya, Ajoy K. Ray, «Image Processing: Principles and Applications»
http://rapidshare.de/files/33033337/Image.Processing.Principles.and.Applicat ions_0471719986.djvu

H.Zaidi, «Quantitative Analysis in Nuclear Medicine Imaging»
http://rapidshare.de/files/33110787/HZaidi.rar.html

Image Processing Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/27259170/Image_Processing_Handbook_3ed.rar

Steve Mann, «Intelligent Image Processing»
http://rapidshare.de/files/23958207/SMann.rar.html

The Definitive Guide to ImageMagick
http://www.oxyshare.com/get/109456550744938ce3949cb7.33359997/ApressImageMagick.pdf.htm

Digital Image Processing with Application to Digital Cinema
http://rapidshare.de/files/19421041/FPDIP.rar.html

Image Processing in C
http://rapidshare.de/files/20259048/imagewithC.rar

Biosignal and Biomedical Image Processing: Matlab-Based Applications
http://rapidshare.de/files/16847339/BiosignalandBiomedical_ImageProcessingMa tlab-BasedApplications_muya.rar

Digital Image Processing Using Matlab
http://rapidshare.de/files/16853997/DigitalImageProcessingUsingMatlab_muya.rar

Image Processing and Jump Regression Analysis
http://rapidshare.de/files/15661315/0471420999.rar

T. Lindblad, J.M. Kinser, "Image Processing Using Pulse-Coupled Neural Networks" (2nd edition)
http://rapidshare.de/files/12708169/TLindblad.rar.html

Handbook of Mathematical Models in Computer Vision
http://rapidshare.de/files/16219058/Handbook_of_MathematicalModels_in_ComputerVision_muya.part1.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/16219073/Handbook_of_MathematicalModels_in_ComputerVision_muya.part2.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/16219089/Handbook_of_MathematicalModels_in_ComputerVision_muya.part3.rar 
http://rapidshare.de/files/16218448/Handbook_of_MathematicalModels_in_ComputerVision_muya.part4.rar 

Digital Color Imaging Handbook
http://rapidshare.de/files/16533272/DigitalColor_ImagingHandbook_muya.rar

Digital Image Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/11271689/Digitalimageprocessing.rar

Mark Nixon, Alberto S. Aguado, "Feature Extraction in Computer Vision and Image Processing"
http://rapidshare.de/files/10946453/MSNixon.rar.html
Password: www.AvaxHome.ru

Biosignal and Biomedical Image Processing
http://www.megaupload.com/?d=4NW5YCN0
password : www.avaxhome.ru

Adaptive Image Processing: A Computational Intelligence Perspective
http://rapidshare.de/files/6004740/ADAPTIVE_IMAGE_PROCESSING_A_Computationa l_Intelligence_Perspective.rar.html

Adaptive Blind Signal and Image Processing
http://rapidshare.de/files/3028392/Wiley_-_Adaptive_Blind_Signal_and_Image_Processing.rar.html

2D Object Detection and Recognition: Models, Algorithms, and Networks
http://rapidshare.de/files/1529587/...ess_-_2D_Object_Detection_and_Recognition.rar .html

Computer Vision: A Modern Approach
http://www.eazyupload.net/download/zHAhwswq/0130851981.zip.htm

Evolutionary Synthesis of Pattern Recognition Systems (Monographs in Computer Science)
http://rapidshare.de/files/14755593/0387212957.zip

Handbook of Computer Vision Algorithms in Image Algebra
http://www.eazyupload.net/download/stLO0xJz/0849326362.zip.htm

Handbook of Computer Vision Algorithms in Image Algebra, Second Edition
http://rapidshare.de/files/12367810/0849300754.zip

Multiple View Geometry in Computer Vision
http://rapidshare.de/files/32606458/0521540518.zip

Machine Learning in Computer Vision (Computational Imaging and Vision)
http://rapidshare.de/files/11163706/1402032749.zip

Introductory Techniques for 3-D Computer Vision
http://www.eazyupload.net/download/aNA0IqAF/0132611082.zip.htm


----------



## Bioengineer (3 ديسمبر 2006)

http://rapidshare.de/files/26005742/Gonzalez.Woods.Digital.Image.Processing.djvu.html
or
http://depositfiles.com/files/154732/Gonzalez.Woods.Digital.Image.P.html


only first 3 chapters in english size=6.47MB format=pdf:

http://rapidshare.de/files/21496596/DIP.rar.html


----------



## صفاءخليل (27 مارس 2007)

Assalamou 3aleikom akhi Adel Salah

Tous les liens que vous avez donnés ne sont pas "free" ils demandent d'argent 
Si vous pouvez me guider pour télécharger ces documents je serais *******e et je vous remercie infinement pour votre aide
Je suis en attente de votre réponse​ 
Jazakom Allah Khayran 
Athabakom Allah


----------



## زين العابدين احمد (19 مارس 2014)

السلام عليكم هل يوجد مصدر بالعربي
وشكرا


----------

